# dehydrating onions....ahhh the smell!



## strollingbones

had a patch of onions that needed drying ....5 gal bucket full...i quickly processed them....i got that little chopper thing...as seen on tv....well i did about 1/2 the onions and put them in a 9 tray dehydrater...(i learned from last year not to put them in the basement)  ...the entire outdoors smells like onions...to the point the fed ex driver even ask where the onion odor was coming from....

next will be canning corn...

anyone else starting to put up foods?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Ive been putting up food for a few years, onions,  they are so cheap they are not worth doing yourself


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Bulkfoods.com Chives Chopped .3 ounce Shaker Fast Online ordering with $5 Shipping on $75+ order.


----------



## strollingbones

if you look at it that way...nothing is worth is...now is it?  but this way i know where my food comes from...dont i?  i know who is pissing on my food...do you?


----------



## Big Black Dog

Did chopping up all of those onions make you cry, bones??????  I'm working on a new science project.  I've got it just about figured out.  Dehydrated water!  I'll pack it in a quart can and sell it at the service stations, 7-11's and places like that.  What you will do, is pop the top off using the handy pull tab, take the can into the restroom, fill it just about full with water out of the tap and there you go.  You'll have just about a full quart of dehydrated water.  I plan on test marketing it in California.  Those idiots out there will buy anything.  Figure I can sell it for say, 59 cents a can to start and slowly work the price up.  Need a catchy product motto....  Maybe something like "Dehydrated water.  Damn good for you.  Mix it up and drink it or eat it dry and then drink a glass of water - anyway you do it, you'll wet your whistle."


----------



## strollingbones

normally i can take onions but today i cried...and cried ...the whole yard smells of onions...its amazing how far away you can smell it


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

strollingbones said:


> if you look at it that way...nothing is worth is...now is it?  but this way i know where my food comes from...dont i?  i know who is pissing on my food...do you?


I only have 1/5 an acre, mostly covered with oak trees and a home.  we grow a few things but squirrels  and rabbits get them  so Im a victim of  my own bad planning , I looking for a bail out  and a program to save me.
Keep one eye open, you have to sleep sometime.


----------



## strollingbones

o i have the room to grow stuff....and the room to store it...plus...we are borderline neurotic about it...i have been thru blizzards..(its been a while) where people couldnt get out..i had food..water and heat...i still think 90 pints of green beans is a bit much but they last 2 years and a crop failure could hit....hey its not my paranoia...but his....


----------



## Big Black Dog

> normally i can take onions but today i cried...and cried ...the whole yard smells of onions...its amazing how far away you can smell it



Did you wear gloves or do your hands smell like onions too???  I cried today too but not because of onions.  I cried because I dropped the hammer on my big toe.  I didn't have on shoes or socks or anything.  I knocked the hammer off the kitchen table and it fell landing right on my big toe.  I hopped around dancing like a one-legged fiddle player and the wife was laughing at me.  Instead of sympathy, she was laughing at me and said if I had of put the hammer back yesterday like she asked me to do it wouldn't have happened.  It has quit hurting now but I'm trying to think of a good way to do the wife in and not get caught....


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

90 pints  is a goodv start ,
I heard if you have an overweight dog you mix in 1/3 GB  with their food and they lose weight ,I may try it myself.
if you figure 90  pints 1 pint  every 3 days ,it aint much.
about a month ago I took out everything , and what  I thought was a years worth ,wasnt  6 months worth unless  we really restricted  our calories .
you can never put up to much.
we have 200 cubic feet, 60 full floor to ceiling .mostly frezze dried veggies  and canned meat.


----------



## Phoenix

Big Black Dog said:


> I cried today too but not because of onions.  I cried because I dropped the hammer on my big toe.  I didn't have on shoes or socks or anything.  I knocked the hammer off the kitchen table and it fell landing right on my big toe.  I hopped around dancing like a one-legged fiddle player and the wife was laughing at me.  Instead of sympathy, she was laughing at me and said if I had of put the hammer back yesterday like she asked me to do it wouldn't have happened.  It has quit hurting now but *I'm trying to think of a good way to do the wife in and not get caught..*..



First and foremost might be to NOT bring it up on a public message board.  


Poor BBD.  Sorry you mashed your toe.


----------



## strollingbones

o canned meat...we dont can meat....freeze it..yes...can it ...no...i prefer fresh meat in all honesty..but have a good deal of protein in the freezer...i dread corn...we have several patches of corn and a huge amount of butternut squash...

did you decide to do rabbits?


----------



## strollingbones

o lets just not mingle the canned meat and doing away with wife's body...otay...i did realize as i lugged the 5 gal bucket overflowing with onions that i would have to cut his body up to move it...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

strollingbones said:


> o canned meat...we dont can meat....freeze it..yes...can it ...no...i prefer fresh meat in all honesty..but have a good deal of protein in the freezer...i dread corn...we have several patches of corn and a huge amount of butternut squash...
> 
> did you decide to do rabbits?


Yes, we are  going to keep rabbit for meat.
I trying to figure out how to get herself to butcher them.
any ideas?


----------



## Fatality

everything I plant dies, this sux! my orange, grapfruit, lemon and lime trees lived for several months, i feed them keep them watered..but hell if the heat didnt just cook the hell out of them. tomaotes were all to small, will have to get the jumbo size next time. bell peppers didnt produce enough to be worth it and the corn all died wiht half filled ears. strawberries went first, didnt even get a handful, the only herb left still intact is the rosemary.


----------



## Fatality

so i bought huge bags of rice, pinto beans, and split peas and had them canned.


----------



## strollingbones

Fatality said:


> everything I plant dies, this sux! my orange, grapfruit, lemon and lime trees lived for several months, i feed them keep them watered..but hell if the heat didnt just cook the hell out of them. tomaotes were all to small, will have to get the jumbo size next time. bell peppers didnt produce enough to be worth it and the corn all died wiht half filled ears. strawberries went first, didnt even get a handful, the only herb left still intact is the rosemary.



where do you live? and did you do plants that are good for that area? 

i am not gonna do rabbits...i will go totally vegan before i raise rabbits...i was a vegan for years....but hell i love a steak and vodka martini..


----------



## strollingbones

i have another thing  of onions on now....9 trays of onions yeilded 2 qts dried.....i am doing onions then maters....

i still cant get over raking blueberries....that is so odd to me...


----------



## Fatality

strollingbones said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> everything I plant dies, this sux! my orange, grapfruit, lemon and lime trees lived for several months, i feed them keep them watered..but hell if the heat didnt just cook the hell out of them. tomaotes were all to small, will have to get the jumbo size next time. bell peppers didnt produce enough to be worth it and the corn all died wiht half filled ears. strawberries went first, didnt even get a handful, the only herb left still intact is the rosemary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you live? and did you do plants that are good for that area?
> 
> i am not gonna do rabbits...i will go totally vegan before i raise rabbits...i was a vegan for years....but hell i love a steak and vodka martini..
Click to expand...


arizona and lots of citrus is grown here, dont know why they died execpt they were to young and could not handle the heat. i htink i will have to put up some heat cloth next time.

ill have tequila with my steak, break out the shot glasses


----------

